# Quality NHS GP around Chiswick (W4), London



## Hey (May 28, 2012)

Hi Everyone
We've seen 3 bad GPs(or recptionists) so far... Can anyone in W4 area (Chiswick) recommend a really good GP where 1) receptionists are nice (senstive to patient's needs, not aggressive or gurnpy etc.) 2) Doctor who really cares about the paitient who listens, is patient, answers questions, gives good serivce including with referrals to specliasits without strange resistance(trying to keep business? not sure...) is residing?

We recently moved from Overseas to UK. We're discoverig that finding a quality NHS GP is really really tough(Art?). Similar to what you see in NHS reviews, many seems to provide bad service with grumpy/rude receptionists, and not treat you like a human/patient etc. We've had a look at 3 so far and either receptionists were rude, review of the GP was bad or just difficut to deal with. 

Being sick is stressful enough and going to GP should NOT add to that stress!

I'm on Private Health insurance, but system here is that you must go through NHS GP and get referral before seeing any specialist; this can be waste of time when you may need to get treatment promptly and really adds to the stress - especially when fining a quality NHS GP is so difficult. IMHO.

Thank you


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

GPs are a filtering system universally here (only letting through cases they feel need to see a specialist) and that's largely down to the structure of the NHS, long waiting lists by people needing specialist treatment and how it is all funded. As a result, I don't think you'll find a GP who will allow you to choose to see a specialist unless they feel you should be referred. It's vexing when you want to see a specialist directly, but probably unavoidable here. In many ways, without this system, specialists would be choked up with waiting lists of people who arguably don't need to see that particular specialist, resulting in more needy cases being pushed further to the back of the line.

I'd recommend registering with a larger health practice that offers a good selection of GPs. Many now don't register you with any particular GP of your own (a fairly recent development) which means you can visit different GPs and choose the one you prefer when booking non-urgent appointments.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

GPs as "2farapart"says, have to refer you to a specialist. Altho if you have private healthcare they can instigate an appointment privately, which generally will be quicker than the NHS route. Apart from that all GPs have to follow the same protocol issued by the medical council and the PCT. As for receptionists being grumpy, these days, they have to adhere to follow the rules of the practice. If they are rude, then complain to the practice manager. 

The only other answer is for you to find a GP who will take you on privately, but that can be costly

Jo xxx


----------



## Anna_Mirabilis (May 29, 2012)

*GPs in Chiswick*

We registered with the Chiswick Family Medical Centre just off Southfield Road. Thus far we haven't had cause to visit but they were pleasant enough when we registered. Obviously if you live south of the A4 this probably won't suit.

Try also the forum on the Chiswickw4 website which we have found to be very useful in helping us settle in.


----------



## Hey (May 28, 2012)

Hi Everyone 
Thank you for all the great advices and tips. Anna - thanks much for suggetion on specific GP to check out. Anyone in Chiswick - if you have any NHS GP recommendation, we'd still love ot hear from you. Cheers and many thanks in avance.


----------



## KHHK88 (May 28, 2012)

If you type in 'NHS Choices GP', you will find a website that will allow you to search for a GP surgery based on your postcode.

Most of the GP surgeries have been reviewed by service users and it gives you the breakdown of the surgery, i.e opening hours, how many GP's, languages spoken, emergency appointment facility... etc

I have always found it best to consider GP surgeries with good patient reviews, close proximity to my address, extended opening hours and facilities for emergency appointments. So far, it has worked for me!

Good luck


----------



## KHHK88 (May 28, 2012)

Sorry I meant type in 'NHS Choices GP' into Google


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

KHHK88 said:


> If you type in 'NHS Choices GP', you will find a website that will allow you to search for a GP surgery based on your postcode.
> 
> Most of the GP surgeries have been reviewed by service users and it gives you the breakdown of the surgery, i.e opening hours, how many GP's, languages spoken, emergency appointment facility... etc
> 
> ...


That's a great find! Also, an interesting thread on entitlement to free NHS care is here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/113786-nhs-question.html


----------



## Hey (May 28, 2012)

*Thank yoiu KHHK88*



KHHK88 said:


> Sorry I meant type in 'NHS Choices GP' into Google


Hi 
Thanks for your advice. I have seen that site. Personally I've taken it with grain of salt as based on what I've seen(and may of them), I began to feel that folks from GPs can write into it pretending they are their patients. There is no way to prove that of course but it's like Stealth marketing on Amazon etc. So I do take it with grain of salt and I thus began to rely more on the community's recommendations to compliment that. No one source is perfect of course.

Cheers and many thanks again to all. 

If there are any more I'd still love to hear from you.

Thank you

Mitch


----------

